# apple TV et livebox 2



## boiperso (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour 
J'ai 2 mac 1 ipad2 et 1 iphone 4S ainsi qu'une livebox 2 et 1 décodeur TV avec abonnement TV.
si j'achète un apple TV comment je la raccorde à la TV sachant quelle n'est pas wifi et déjà connectée à la livebox avec un cable hdmi ?
Quelle plus value par rapport au décodeur tv orange ? (si ce n'est le lien avec mes idevice)
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2012)

Dans ton cas' il te faut un commutateur hdmi dont le commun sera relié à la TV puis la sortie 1 à la box et la sortie 2 à l'ATV.
Ce commutateur peut être manuel ou télécommandé.
Quant à la pertinence d'investir dans une ATV... À toi de voir !


----------



## Lauange (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai une atv2, elle se connecte en wifi à ma livebox2. Ensuite, branchement hdmi sur la Tv. Pas de difficulté.


----------



## boiperso (4 Mai 2012)

> J'ai une atv2, elle se connecte en wifi à ma livebox2. Ensuite, branchement hdmi sur la Tv. Pas de difficulté.


tu as accès à tout internet ? tous les site sont visibles sur ta télé sans restriction ?


----------



## Lauange (5 Mai 2012)

Oui. J'ai accès aux sites tels que YouTube, Mes podcast, ma bibliothèque partage et surtout mes divx avec plex. Je peux aussi commander l'atv avec la remote de mon iPad.


----------



## boiperso (5 Mai 2012)

ok mais as-tu accès à google par ex ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (6 Mai 2012)

Non pas de Google. L ATV 2/3 te permet simplement de lire tes médias présents dans iTunes et iPhoto..Tu peux en plus accéder à YouTube, vimeo, flickr...
Fait un tour sur le site Apple pour en savoir plus sur l appletv.


Je suppose qu en le jailbreakant ça doit être possible, mais pour avoir tester la navigation web sur télévision, c est insupportable pour les yeux.


----------



## boiperso (6 Mai 2012)

ok 
apple tv fait la recopie vidéo avec ipad2 de ce que j'ai compris. est ce que selon toi toutes les applis installées sur l'ipad2 fonctionneront et seront visibles sur la TV ? (je pense aux appli de france télévision, canal + etc)


----------



## davidcaro2 (6 Mai 2012)

Toutes oui, sauf....Les applis Tv justement. Certaines fonctionnent , d autres non.
Groupe M6 et TF1 tu peux oublier. ( pour de fumeuses questions de droits).
D autres fonctionnent parfaitement (arté, France télévision...)


Je ne les ai pas toutes essayées. Ce sera à voir par toi même malheureusement


----------



## Lauange (10 Mai 2012)

Canal touch fonctionne en recopie sur atv mais pas livetv d'orange.


----------

